# Post room assignments for HRH



## mcefalo

I would like to start a post like the one used for RPR that posts room numbers and a 'review' of the room for HRH.

I would really appreciate information such as room number, view, smoking/non-smoking, condition of room, location to pool, location to elevator - information such as this.

Thanks ahead for any information you can provided.   This board has been really a great source of information.


----------



## luvpooh

we just stayed this past Thursday and Friday (10/21 & 10/22) at the HRH.  We had room 5108, standard room.  Since we paid a discounted rate we were not allowed an upgrade or welcome gift.  The room was 4 rooms away from the end of the last corridor.  Once you get off of the elevators, there are 3 corridors to go down, we were down the one to the right.  Once you get to the end of that corridor, it splits left and right, we were at the end of the left of those corridors (hope that makes sense).  We asked the bellman if we could go out the door at the end of the hallway to get out to the pathway to Universal, and he said definitely, you'll be almost the whole way there.  What he failed to mention was that we had to go through several pricker bushes and trees to get to the pathway!
Room view was of the river.  It was a non-smoking room, but the people in the connecting room must have thought otherwise, because our room stunk of smoke the entire time.  Calls to star services were worthless, they did nothing to correct the problem and 'couldn't' move us.  Short of confronting the people in the room, or making a scene in the lobby at the front desk, we didn't know what else to do, and at this point didn't want to overstress on the last two days of our very overdue vacation...
Room condition was fine, clean, furniture in good shape.  Our 1 bed did not have a blanket though, just one sheet on top of the other without the blanket in between.  We didn't realize this until the second day when we unmade the other bed and noticed there was a blanket.
The thermostat I believe is one of those that turn off when there isn't any movement in the room, so it could be quite warm in there if you just returned to the room or overnight.
Although the Hard Rock used to be our favorite hotel, ANYWHERE, we probably won't return there at all - the service and attitudes of the staff was horrendous.  I received a survey to fill out when I returned home and filled it out with some lengthy details.  I'm kind of looking forward to seeing what they do with it, but I doubt anything will come of it at all.


----------



## Motherfletcher

Please let us know the outcome of the survey.  I'm staying there in Dec. and again in Jan.


----------



## smg1062

Im sorry about your stay.
We're staying at HRH for EIGHT nights thru Xmas and New Years.  I hope to have better fortune.  We have a pool view reserved.  I've read good and bad about HRH.  The ONE important thing is to get a non smoking room (wife has asthma).  If we smell even the slightest hint of smoke, we will demand to be moved....and believe me, hell hath no fury like my wife scorned!!!!!!


----------



## luvpooh

Thank you for you feedback regarding your recent stay at Hard Rock Hotel.
My sincere apologies that your visit was less than perfect, and
particularly in relation to perceived value at the hotel.  I have 
shared your concerns with the appropriate areas in the hotel so that immediate corrective actions are taken.

We do hope that you were able to experience  much else of what Hard Rock Hotel and Universal Orlando have to offer.  Should your travels bring you back our way, please keep my name as a contact so that I may assist you personally-- whether at Hard Rock Hotel or our sister properties, Portofino Bay Hotel and Royal Pacific Resort.

Thanks, again, for your business and candor.


----------



## luvpooh

like I said, I wasn't expecting anything.  however, this was awfully 'form letter'-ish...
smg1062 - the first half of the trip, the smoke just seemed to be around, but we couldn't pinpoint exactly where it was coming from.  We weren't sure if it was in the fabric, or if it was in our dirty clothes we had brought with us from Disney (we had been to Jellyrolls the last night there, and it can get smoky).  However, one time, I walked past the door to the connecting room, and it was almost as if the people were smoking at the crack in the door, or were blowing it with a fan!
BTW, when we were going out one morning, the housekeeper was going into that room, and we saw in, there was clothing and other stuff ALL OVER the place!  The housekeeper cursed in Spanish under her breath before she kept going inside!


----------



## Motherfletcher

Ok I'm going back on topic with a past room assignment. 

Room 6058 (6 meaning 6th floor), Pool view (window was kind of foggyin the a.m.) 2 Queens (not the white duvet but shiny gold spread)  about mid-bldg. and not too far from the elevator.  Good view of park and guitar on the hill.
No smoking, we heard a faint dog bark in the distance.


----------



## RyGuy

1129 is a garden view room located on the first floor with a view of some grassy area.  This was the first room I ever stayed in at HRH so I wasn't familiar with the hotel or the room views.  The view is not that good and there are shrubs that obstruct your view of the gardens outside.

3082 is a garden view room on the lobby level just a short walk from the lobby.  I think it is the last room in the tiny wing located behind the HR store, directly across from the hotel offices and very close to the elevators.  It has a view of the water taxi dock and courtyard.  


5078 is a garden view room with the same view as 3082 just higher up.  Again, very close to the elevators on the 5th floor.

I will post club and suite locations later on.


----------



## Motherfletcher

I took the from another thread.  Thanks MamaKate-

Motherfletcher- I was in room 7047 (I think) and it had a view of the water taxi area. It was close to the elevators and lounge & that's what I requested, so I was happy. Yes, I got a discount for the cabana. It was $50/a day for the regular. My kids wanted a themed cabana ($75/day), but we were there for the dive-in movie and the themed get blocked by the screen.


----------



## RyGuy

7125 is a club level room with a king bed.  The view is of the Universal parking garages and waterway.  Not a bad view.  The only negative is the distance from the club lounge.  7123 has two queen beds and connects to 7125.

7096 is also a club level room with two queen beds.  It is two rooms down from the Graceland suite(7090) and very very close to the elevators and club lounge.  It has an awesome view of the pool and themeparks.  


7094 is the connecting room to the Graceland with 2 queen beds.  This rooms is a little smaller than the normal rooms.  I remember the bathroom area being different. The view is fantastic!


----------



## RyGuy

Just back today from a night at HRH.  I Had probably the worst garden view room you could ever get.  1135 is on the first floor with a view of a wall and some plants.  The wall completely blocks out any view you might have from the room.  There was also a light pole down outside of the window.  This room is a smoking room even though they say it isn't.  Such a horrible smell.  Very dark and gloomy compared to most of the rooms. It did however have the white duvets on the beds.  

AVOID 1135!


----------



## Motherfletcher

How did that happen?  Where was your hook up?  You must have got the room pretty cheap!


----------



## robvia

My room was 5026, all the way at the end of the West wing, but facing the pool.     Web page with pics is here.

http://www.nogodforme.com/IOA.htm

From what I've read in the past, the best room is 6090, or anything near that.   It's a pool view room on the east side with a good view of the parks.


----------



## pathubia

Our last room was a deluxe on the Club floor, it was room 7041.  The view was the front door, the valet area.  It was nice enough, I dont think we spent much time looking out the window.

Patty


----------



## RyGuy

Motherfletcher,

I paid $174.  I'm not really sure how this happened but Mark Shouger said he was embarrassed and that it wouldn't happen again.  I guess that will do.


----------



## mcefalo

bumping this up again.

Great replies - loved seeing the pictures

main interest is a garden view room in decent condition that is in a quiet section - great if it has a view of amusement park.


----------



## RyGuy

5068 is a kids suite on the 5th floor.  It is the first room from the elevator.  The view is of the water taxi area and courtyard.  

3100 is a king suite on the lobby level.  This room has a pool view but it is completely obstructed by palm trees.


----------



## Motherfletcher

Bump


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

I have requested room 6090 for our upconming visit. We were in that room last year and it had a great view--pool and parks.


----------



## mcefalo

bumping this up - looking for standard garden view room numbers - 2 beds - non-smoking.   I think I would like to be away from the elevators since I would rather not hear any traffic.

I am going in April so it's coming up quickly!!   6 weeks and 1 day to go


----------



## Momto2Minnies

We were in 4087 last week.  It is a standard garden view, no smoking, with a view of the water taxi area.  Not too far from the elevators, but i did not hear them.  It is also right near the guest laundry room, but i did not hear noise from that either.  The room had pretty green bedspreads and was in good shape.


----------



## mcefalo

Ok two weeks and I will be on my way to Universal.

Any more suggestions for a garden view room with two queen beds at the HRH - non-smoking?    Does anyone know if any of the garden view rooms face the park?

Can't wait!!


----------



## Goin4forty

We stayed in 5149 garden view last week for two nights.  It faced the water taxis.  We could not see the parks.  After getting off the Disney Wonder, the room seemed like a mansion.  High ceilings, lots of room.  It was at the end of the hallway, so a small jaunt from the elevators.  No noise whatsoever.


----------



## pozey

RyGuy or others....

You guys seem to have a pretty good grasp on some of the rooms and views.  We are staying Club Level at the Hard Rock in June.  What room and/or location would you suggest I request?  I would want something like a pool or theme park view.

TIA


----------



## shl1108

Hi 
I have a similar question...but looking for a club room near the lounge.Hopefully a deluxe room!!
Am  I asking too much?


----------



## pozey

I called Loews directly yesterday to ask them if the rooms on the Club Level were "standard size rooms" or if they had any rooms that were "deluxe size rooms".  The lady told me that all the rooms on Club Level (with the probable exception of suites) were "Standard size rooms".

It was a very difficult decision for me to make whether to book a Deluxe room or a Club Level room.  I kind of figured (wrongly, I guess) that Club Level rooms would have at least *some* Deluxe rooms.

Now I am kind of contemplating changing my mind and booking the Deluxe room instead.

Opinions?  Thoughts?  Should I keep the Club Level?


----------



## shl1108

I have read somewhere on these boards that there is 4 club deluxe rooms. You can't book them in advance, but you can request one. Its the luck of the draw. Just like you can't book a view preference with club rooms.
I haven't stayed there yet, so I don't know but logically from the layout of the hotel I understand that the deluxe rooms are located in the bends on the hotel. So it would make sense that they have some on the 7th floor.
Who knows for sure! But it would make our stay so much nicer to have one of the bigger rooms for the 5 of us!
Does anyone else know?
I have heard the same  that when you call they say "no we don't" but that is because there is not a rate code or description for the central res. to see.


----------



## djmpj

We are staying in the HRH in a deluxe.  Any suggestions on room numbers/locations.  We would like to be close to the pool and not a mile from the elevators.  Are all deluxe rooms water view?

Thanks
D


----------



## DisneyMomx7

We booked HRH CLub and were told we could request one of the deluxe rooms but they weren't guaranteed.


----------



## SplashMom

We stayed at the HRH last week and we were in room 6092.  It was a fabulous view--pool and the parks.  We only booked a garden view but we were upgraded   The room was close to the elevators but it was very quiet.  I believe it was a standard room but there was plenty of room for 4 of us--great room!


----------



## JessicaR

bumping it up


----------



## RyGuy

7019 is a deluxe room with 2 queens on the club level.  The view is of the front entrance which is not so great but there is also a nice view of PBH especially at night when things are lit up.


----------



## tarheelmjfan

Noone has mentioned Pool View pet rooms.    Does anyone have any suggestions?    We decided to pay extra for PV to try to avoid a horrible view.    I'd like to get my monies worth.       BTW, does anyone know, if there's a floor plan, including room numbers, online to view?     That would really help.    


P.S.   Motherfletcher, thanks for posting a link on the sticky thread.


----------



## LadyTrampScamp&Angel

Hi there,

We're just back from a 4 night stay at the HRH.  We had reserved a pool view room and got Room 3126.  This is on the lobby level way down the hallway toward the canal/water taxi side of the hotel.  

I was seriously disappointed in the view of the pool.  We had an exceptional view of a tree!  Oh you could see glimpses of the pool through the tree but I really don't see how it could be called a pool view room.

After taking a look outside I think if you really want a pool view you'd have to be on the 5th floor or above, there's landscaping in the way below that.

Our room was ready at 1:30 in the afternoon and the very nice person that checked me in made a big deal about how this room had been blocked for us because of medical problems, they were keeping us away from smoking areas.  We were tired when we arrived and I just didn't want to move so I dealt with the tree.  If we ever stay there again I'll request one of the uppermost floors.  

I think it was a letdown also because our first stay a few years ago we had an awesome view from the 6th floor.


----------



## subtchr

Just stayed in 4099, a deluxe queen room with a garden view (the great lawn and the waterway). I'll try to post a pic of the view:


----------



## tarheelmjfan

LadyTrampScamp&Angel said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> We're just back from a 4 night stay at the HRH.  We had reserved a pool view room and got Room 3126.  This is on the lobby level way down the hallway toward the canal/water taxi side of the hotel.
> 
> I was seriously disappointed in the view of the pool.  We had an exceptional view of a tree!  Oh you could see glimpses of the pool through the tree but I really don't see how it could be called a pool view room.
> 
> After taking a look outside I think if you really want a pool view you'd have to be on the 5th floor or above, there's landscaping in the way below that.
> 
> Our room was ready at 1:30 in the afternoon and the very nice person that checked me in made a big deal about how this room had been blocked for us because of medical problems, they were keeping us away from smoking areas.  We were tired when we arrived and I just didn't want to move so I dealt with the tree.  If we ever stay there again I'll request one of the uppermost floors.
> 
> I think it was a letdown also because our first stay a few years ago we had an awesome view from the 6th floor.



We switched to a PV room hoping to avoid a bad view.    I hope that wasn't a mistake.    The extra $100 it costs us over 5 nights would have gone a long way toward renting the cabana.      We have a pet, so I'll hope for the 5th floor.     The other pet floor is lower.      The last time we stayed at HRH, we had a great view.    Hopefully, we'll get lucky this time too.


----------



## LadyTrampScamp&Angel

Hope you get a nice one


----------



## BiGGy

hi everyone we got a garden view room booked for oct on AAA discount through our UK AA card, 5 of us are going to share a room 3 adults and 2 kids. One of which is my mother who has a fear of heights so we have to be on a lower floor on the hotel, even if she knows she is higher she gets into a right state.

anyone got any idea what a good room # would be on 2nd floor and also what best bet would be to try and squeeze a bit of an upgrade. i have AA card, loews first card and also a hard rock all access membership, all sorta say u can get an upgrade if there is one, any idea which one to try and do it with or just lump all 3 cards on the counter hehehe

gratefull for any advice.

Rgds
Chas


----------



## jillybeene71

We had room 2115 (HRH) standard queen room, garden view. last room on the left before the stairway door.  The view was the water taxi area.  There were alot of trees and bushes but you could still see. It was nice, room was nice.


----------



## bubba's mom

Looking for a garden view with view of the park.....not reserving a pool view, so taking advice from vets (Ryguy/Motherfletcher, etc....) about what room to ask for.....thanks!   ps--it's our first stay at HRH....last stay was RPR!


----------



## HollyHolly

7019 - Club, Deluxe Queen w/ view of the front of HRH

Room was bigger than I thought it would be - we were VERY pleasantly surprised.  

And I just scrolled down and saw that Ryguy already reviewed this room!


----------



## shelby72

I have only seen one post about Deluxe Queen rooms that aren't on club level.  Any input about views from these rooms other than the garden view from #4099?  That is a nice view, I'd just like to know a few more options.  Thanks!


----------



## bubba's mom

shelby72 said:
			
		

> I have only seen one post about Deluxe Queen rooms that aren't on club level.



me too..........we aren't staying "club level"....i was just looking for a regular, old room w/ view of park


----------



## pauldents

1100 King Suite-Smoking

5100 King suite, pool view. No smoking. OK view of the parks.

4100 King suite, pool view. No smoking. Laundry room on this floor. Ice machine right outside. A few palms obscure the view.


----------



## goNDmay9

We stayed in 7096 on club.  View was awesome!  I will try to post a pic of the views. They are through the window so the images are a little fuzzy.  


zoomed view to the left 






zoomed a little to the right





and normal shot straight from the window


----------



## bubba's mom

goNDmay9~ awesome pix!!  Thanks for posting them!!!  Alas, it seems everyone here stays club level.....not staying "club"....so, i will have to keep my fingers crossed....(actually,  I DID write down 1 room <not club level>, so maybe that will help!)


----------



## DrewAlmighty

Just got back last night. We had room 2143. It was a nice hike from the elevators. Here are some pics of the room:


----------



## Sleepy

7109. King room Club level.  We had a beautiful view of the garden/water taxi with PBH in the background and could see fireworks in the background at night.  I was disappointed in the condition of the couch cushions (very worn) and the carpet had alot of dark stains and a large bleach looking stain next to the bed.  Other than that, the room was in good condition.

If you request non-smoking, do NOT accept this room.  It is designated non-smoking, but the overpowering smell of stale cigarettes will hit you upon entering the room.  We would have asked to move, but we already had encountered problems with other room assignments and did not want to be further inconvenienced.  In hindsight, I wish we had requested another move.  The stale smoke in the room caused my son sinus/nasty cough problems that continued a week after our vacation had ended.


----------



## robvia

Someone had asked about a pet room facing the pool.  On our visit, we reserved a garden view room, but ended up with a pool view.  Our room number was 5026, 5th floor, all the way at the end of the west wing.   A long hike to the elevators, but a great view of the pool facing the parking garages.    

Someone else asked if there are any garden view rooms facing the parks.  The answer is no.  Only pool view rooms face towards the parks.  If you ask for garden view, you'll get the side facing the boat dock, or the side facing the front, which is the driveway leading up to the valet.

I'll post a link to try and help.   
http://www.wdisneyw.co.uk/hrockmap.html
USF is located to the top left corner of the map where it says Hard Rock Cafe.  The top of the map is the west side.  The bottom of the map is the east side.   Those who have the best views have a room facing the pool, and they are at the bottom of the map where you see the number 18.  

There may be a few garden view rooms at the top of the map facing the park, but that's really a receiving area, and your odds of getting a room there are slim.  A garden view room will face the boat dock (bottom of map) or driveway (right side of map).


----------



## Fan2CSkr

bump


----------



## macraven

have had many stays at hrh with great views, all upper floors.

one of my favorite rooms was on club, room 7100, a king suite.
fantastic view of the park.

i am sure the rooms of 100 with a lower floor would be great also, especially for floors 5 and 6.


----------



## wwessing

Does anyone have any information on a Deluxe Queen - not club level - besides room 4099?  Pics, reviews, anybody?


----------



## margaritabnl

Hope we're not there the same dates! I am booked for 4/16 for 3 nights in a Deluxe Queen w/sleep sofa. Son and daughter are too old to share a bed now so the daughter gets the sleep sofa.

Anyone have some room numbers for this category?


----------



## wwessing

margaritabnl said:


> Hope we're not there the same dates! I am booked for 4/16 for 3 nights in a Deluxe Queen w/sleep sofa. Son and daughter are too old to share a bed now so the daughter gets the sleep sofa.
> 
> Anyone have some room numbers for this category?




Unfortunately our trip isn't until spring break 08, but I'm a compulsive planner when it comes to our vacations.  At least when it comes to hotels, etc.  Once we get there, we will do whatever we feel like. 

I sure would appreciate pics of your room, room numbers and room report when you get back though!  

Enjoy your trip!!!!


----------



## TheTravelingHoosiers

We stayed 4/9-4/12.  We paid for three standard rooms, got one free upgrade to Deluxe because of LoewsFirst Gold.  We requested all three rooms adjacent/adjoining.  We got 3101 (deluxe), 3103 and 3105 (adjoining standard rooms).  The rooms had a garden view.  The rooms were great - absolutely no complaints!  It was great to have the adjoining rooms when we had a babysitter with 5 kids (one is a baby).

-Kat

2004 (Disney Beach Club, Universal PBH)
2005 (Universal HRH)
2007 (Universal HRH)

Can't wait to go back!


----------



## wwessing

TheTravelingHoosiers said:


> We stayed 4/9-4/12.  We paid for three standard rooms, got one free upgrade to Deluxe because of LoewsFirst Gold.  We requested all three rooms adjacent/adjoining.  We got 3101 (deluxe), 3103 and 3105 (adjoining standard rooms).  The rooms had a garden view.  The rooms were great - absolutely no complaints!  It was great to have the adjoining rooms when we had a babysitter with 5 kids (one is a baby).
> 
> -Kat
> 
> 2004 (Disney Beach Club, Universal PBH)
> 2005 (Universal HRH)
> 2007 (Universal HRH)
> 
> Can't wait to go back!



So can you describe the differences between the deluxe (3101) and the standard rooms?  I'm especially curious about size.  Did you have a deluxe double queen?  Where were your rooms in comparison to the elevators and ice machines?  Did hallway noise disturb you at night?  Do you have pics of the room and/or the view?  Would you consider posting a trip report??

Thanks!!


----------



## macraven

http://www.universalorlando.com/ht_hrh_accomodations.html

the above link will answer your questions.  it also includes pictures with a link for each section.

standard room:  375 sq ft
queen deluxe room:  500 sq ft
king suite room:  650 sq ft.



on the page of these posts, someone showed the pics of their room.
don't know if you saw them.


----------



## wwessing

macraven said:


> http://www.universalorlando.com/ht_hrh_accomodations.html
> 
> the above link will answer your questions.  it also includes pictures with a link for each section.
> 
> standard room:  375 sq ft
> queen deluxe room:  500 sq ft
> king suite room:  650 sq ft.
> 
> 
> 
> on the page of these posts, someone showed the pics of their room.
> don't know if you saw them.




thanks for the response, and I checked out the link.  Actually, I knew the deluxe rooms were bigger, and I have seen a pic or two since the remodeling.  I was kind of interested in hearing someone say, "well, the deluxe rooms don't really have THAT much more room than the standard", or "the deluxe rooms are awesome and way, way worth the extra expense".  I also didn't know if all the rooms were decorated exactly the same, or if there were different themes from room to room.  Since this poster had both types of rooms at the same time - side by side no less, and their trip is fresh in their mind, I was hoping for a good description of both types of rooms, the placement of their room and their experience.  I haven't been able to come up with much information on where the deluxe double queen rooms are located, etc, so thought I would jump on this post and nicely beg for some particuar room information.


----------



## macraven

wwessing said:


> thanks for the response, and I checked out the link.  Actually, I knew the deluxe rooms were bigger, and I have seen a pic or two since the remodeling.  I was kind of interested in hearing someone say, "well, the deluxe rooms don't really have THAT much more room than the standard", or "the deluxe rooms are awesome and way, way worth the extra expense".  I also didn't know if all the rooms were decorated exactly the same, or if there were different themes from room to room.  Since this poster had both types of rooms at the same time - side by side no less, and their trip is fresh in their mind, I was hoping for a good description of both types of rooms, the placement of their room and their experience.  I haven't been able to come up with much information on where the deluxe double queen rooms are located, etc, so thought I would jump on this post and nicely beg for some particuar room information.



i do hope that the poster comes back and is able to answer your questions.
since the remodeling, all rooms were refurbished with new furniture and plasma tv.  the tv does not take up a lot of space on the dresser top.

i have stayed at all the types of rooms.  suites, deluxe and standard.
did the hospitality suite one time, now that was fabulous and lots of space.

the deluxe and suits have a sofa in them.  standards do not.

all rooms have the beds, small table and chairs and a recliner type of chair or stuffed chair and otterman in them (standard has the non recliner chair)
also two lamps in the rooms.  plenty of wall outlets.  phone by the bed on the stand and phone on the table.  in the suite i had, phone also in the bathroom.

at the entrance of the room, the closet is the length of the hall to the wetbar fridge.  the doors are sliders, and all glass mirrors.  the shelf inside is the length of the closet.  lots of room.  this is in the standard rooms.
the suite, the closet is on the wall where the door opens into the room.

built in safe is in all the rooms in the closet.
you will find blankets and pillows (extra) in the closet shelf.

the amount of room in the standard is good, 375 sq ft.  you will notice the larger space in the deluxe and definitely in the suite.....650 sq ft.

each room has a different decor of pictures of different artists.
i have had the beatles room in the suite before.
in standard rooms i have had the supremes, motown theme, beatle, etc.

each room will have wall pictures of musical artists.
check out each floor and see the display of what artist is on display.
can only do 7th floor if you are at club though.

walk down the hall to the left when you are going towards the elevators from the lobby.  there is a glass display on the left wall.  it's all about the music at hrh.


----------



## wwessing

macraven said:


> i do hope that the poster comes back and is able to answer your questions.
> since the remodeling, all rooms were refurbished with new furniture and plasma tv.  the tv does not take up a lot of space on the dresser top.
> 
> i have stayed at all the types of rooms.  suites, deluxe and standard.
> did the hospitality suite one time, now that was fabulous and lots of space.
> 
> the deluxe and suits have a sofa in them.  standards do not.
> 
> all rooms have the beds, small table and chairs and a recliner type of chair or stuffed chair and otterman in them (standard has the non recliner chair)
> also two lamps in the rooms.  plenty of wall outlets.  phone by the bed on the stand and phone on the table.  in the suite i had, phone also in the bathroom.
> 
> at the entrance of the room, the closet is the length of the hall to the wetbar fridge.  the doors are sliders, and all glass mirrors.  the shelf inside is the length of the closet.  lots of room.  this is in the standard rooms.
> the suite, the closet is on the wall where the door opens into the room.
> 
> built in safe is in all the rooms in the closet.
> you will find blankets and pillows (extra) in the closet shelf.
> 
> the amount of room in the standard is good, 375 sq ft.  you will notice the larger space in the deluxe and definitely in the suite.....650 sq ft.
> 
> each room has a different decor of pictures of different artists.
> i have had the beatles room in the suite before.
> in standard rooms i have had the supremes, motown theme, beatle, etc.
> 
> each room will have wall pictures of musical artists.
> check out each floor and see the display of what artist is on display.
> can only do 7th floor if you are at club though.
> 
> walk down the hall to the left when you are going towards the elevators from the lobby.  there is a glass display on the left wall.  it's all about the music at hrh.




That's great information, and I thank you for it.  We won't be staying in a suite - for sure - because we will be going during spring break when all the prices are ridiculous, but the suite is just too over the top and we have 5 staying in the room.

It's good to know that the deluxe really is roomier, and with 5, we are thinking it will be worth the extra money.  I am also interested in location of rooms, especially deluxe queens.  We would like to stay away from the elevators and ice machines since I have read so much about those areas being noisy.  It seems like when I have read a not so positive review of HRH, it has always had to do with these types of issues (of course I dismiss some of the silly, petty reviews and those that complain of the price - you do know what your paying before you go. . . ).  Anyway, I'm just trying to get a really good idea of where we want to be in the hotel and the type of room where we will be the most comfortable.  I like to have an idea of what others do for their meals, what times they did things, all that good stuff.  I can't get enough. . . . .


----------



## macraven

no matter where you stay, there will always be someone that did not have the expected stay as planned.
i understand  someone will post about their dissatisfaction at one of the hotels but if that would happen to you, contact the manager or gm while you are still there so the issues can be corrected.

if someone posts about a problem and did not contact the management of the hotel while they were there, they are only hurting themselves.
no one can fix a situation that is in the past.

you have to take care of the issues while you are still in the hotel.
you will be glad you did.
the hotel will try to rectify the problem and make it up to you.

they want satisfied customers.


the noise by the ice machine, well, that can happen in any hotel.
the closest i have been to an elevator was on club level and it was 3 doors down.  i did not hear the traffic noise while in that room.


----------



## macraven

the room numbers for club level for queen and king deluxe are:



deluxe king is: 7016, 7039, 7102, 7119
deluxe queen is: 7019, 7041, 7099, 7101

do you want to know their views?
i have that info also.


you can't book them in advance, ask for them when you check in.
also, you can always request for a deluxe to be put in your file when you make the ressie.


----------



## TheTravelingHoosiers

wwessing said:


> So can you describe the differences between the deluxe (3101) and the standard rooms?  I'm especially curious about size.  Did you have a deluxe double queen?  Where were your rooms in comparison to the elevators and ice machines?  Did hallway noise disturb you at night?  Do you have pics of the room and/or the view?  Would you consider posting a trip report??



Sure!  I am still working on the trip report.  I go into ridiculous detail, so it may take me a bit to get it all down!  We did have a deluxe double queen and two standard double queens.  Our rooms were in the middle of two hallways.  If you walked one full hallway (say 12 or so doorways), when you get to the fork in the hallways, the deluxe room was the first room on the next hallway.  The ice machine was directly across from us.  The ice buckets are metal, and it was loud when the door was open, but it didn't bother us with the door closed or late at night at all.  I think the deluxe rooms get their extra space from the curve in the building, so I assume most deluxe rooms are near an elevator or an ice machine because their at the end of the hallway.  The first night we were there, someone was blasting music at about 10:30 pm.  It took about 5 minutes, and we never heard it again.   What I liked so much about the room placement that it was a one-hallway walk to the elevators/lobby/stairway to the pool and a one-hallway walk the other way to the stairwell that dumps out by the walkway to the parks.  Very convenient and I loved being on the lobby level.

I don't have pics of the room.  We got a late checkout and my husband packed up the room without me because I was at the pool with the kids.  So, no pics when packing up like I usually do.  Sorry.  The extra space in the room was really nice for us with our four kids, although one of them stayed in Grandpa's room each night, so we never really needed the sofabed.  When you first come in the room, on the left there was a roomy closet, a built in desk and a bench to put your suitcases on.  The bench also had plenty of space underneath for more stuff.  This was really helpful for us, having brought cereal, milk, snacks, and and empty laundry basket for dirty laundry.  Lots of room for 6 people's stuff.  There was also quite a bit of space between the end of the beds and the dresser/wall on the other side.  This was very helpful when we ordered pizza the second night.  Star Service brought it up on this heated cart that they parked in the middle of the room.  In a standard room, it would have been really cramped with the cart there, but we had plenty of room to pull an extra chair out of the other room and have space for all 4 kids to eat pizza.

The extra space also accomodates the sofabed, which is on the other side of the wall where the closet/extended dressing area is.  There is plenty of room to open the bed, but we closed it immediately in the morning to have more space to get ready.  If I was traveling with dh and I and our oldest three (without the other bed in Grandpa's room as an option) I would ABSOLUTELY pay for the upgrade - in fact, it would be worth about $50-60 dollars a night to me.

I am an information/detail junkie too, so I totally understand.  I hope I have answered your questions - feel free to ask more!

Kat


----------



## wwessing

TheTravelingHoosiers said:


> Sure!  I am still working on the trip report.  I go into ridiculous detail, so it may take me a bit to get it all down!  We did have a deluxe double queen and two standard double queens.  Our rooms were in the middle of two hallways.  If you walked one full hallway (say 12 or so doorways), when you get to the fork in the hallways, the deluxe room was the first room on the next hallway.  The ice machine was directly across from us.  The ice buckets are metal, and it was loud when the door was open, but it didn't bother us with the door closed or late at night at all.  I think the deluxe rooms get their extra space from the curve in the building, so I assume most deluxe rooms are near an elevator or an ice machine because their at the end of the hallway.  The first night we were there, someone was blasting music at about 10:30 pm.  It took about 5 minutes, and we never heard it again.   What I liked so much about the room placement that it was a one-hallway walk to the elevators/lobby/stairway to the pool and a one-hallway walk the other way to the stairwell that dumps out by the walkway to the parks.  Very convenient and I loved being on the lobby level.
> 
> I don't have pics of the room.  We got a late checkout and my husband packed up the room without me because I was at the pool with the kids.  So, no pics when packing up like I usually do.  Sorry.  The extra space in the room was really nice for us with our four kids, although one of them stayed in Grandpa's room each night, so we never really needed the sofabed.  When you first come in the room, on the left there was a roomy closet, a built in desk and a bench to put your suitcases on.  The bench also had plenty of space underneath for more stuff.  This was really helpful for us, having brought cereal, milk, snacks, and and empty laundry basket for dirty laundry.  Lots of room for 6 people's stuff.  There was also quite a bit of space between the end of the beds and the dresser/wall on the other side.  This was very helpful when we ordered pizza the second night.  Star Service brought it up on this heated cart that they parked in the middle of the room.  In a standard room, it would have been really cramped with the cart there, but we had plenty of room to pull an extra chair out of the other room and have space for all 4 kids to eat pizza.
> 
> The extra space also accomodates the sofabed, which is on the other side of the wall where the closet/extended dressing area is.  There is plenty of room to open the bed, but we closed it immediately in the morning to have more space to get ready.  If I was traveling with dh and I and our oldest three (without the other bed in Grandpa's room as an option) I would ABSOLUTELY pay for the upgrade - in fact, it would be worth about $50-60 dollars a night to me.
> 
> I am an information/detail junkie too, so I totally understand.  I hope I have answered your questions - feel free to ask more!
> 
> Kat




thanks for all the information!  It's great. . . can't ever have too much to my way of thinking.  I'm still looking for your trip report since I know you will have tons of details (which is the good stuff).  thanks again!


----------



## margaritabnl

My reservation was screwed up when we checked in so we stayed night 1 in the deluxe and nights 2&3 club level.

I have to say the deluxe was better. It was 2 queens and a sleep sofa and the room was huge! I don't remember the room # but it was pool view, about 6 rooms from the exit door to the pool and the wing of the hotel where you take the path to Universal. Quick, easy access and it was quiet with no noise at all. I would stay in this location again in a heartbeat.

We had room 7057 on club level. Room was much smaller, elevator was right around the corner to the right and club room was right around the corner to the left. The view looked out to the front parking area but it wasn't bad at all. However, we encountered nothing but constant noise and rude people on club level.


----------



## Fan2CSkr

margaritabnl said:


> My reservation was screwed up when we checked in so we stayed night 1 in the deluxe and nights 2&3 club level.
> 
> I have to say the deluxe was better. It was 2 queens and a sleep sofa and the room was huge! I don't remember the room # but it was pool view, about 6 rooms from the exit door to the pool and the wing of the hotel where you take the path to Universal. Quick, easy access and it was quiet with no noise at all. I would stay in this location again in a heartbeat.
> 
> We had room 7057 on club level. Room was much smaller, elevator was right around the corner to the right and club room was right around the corner to the left. The view looked out to the front parking area but it wasn't bad at all. However, we encountered nothing but constant noise and rude people on club level.



I'm with you, HRH deluxe rooms are THE best! Sorry club wasnt all that for you.


----------



## wwessing

margaritabnl said:


> My reservation was screwed up when we checked in so we stayed night 1 in the deluxe and nights 2&3 club level.
> 
> I have to say the deluxe was better. It was 2 queens and a sleep sofa and the room was huge! *I don't remember the room # but it was pool view, about 6 rooms from the exit door to the pool and the wing of the hotel where you take the path to Universal. Quick, easy access and it was quiet with no noise at all.* I would stay in this location again in a heartbeat.
> 
> 
> Anyone have more information about this particular room location??  This is EXACTLY what I'm talkin about!  I sure would like to know this room number.  This sounds to me like a ground level room, but I thought I read ground level were pet rooms.  I wonder if the OP remembers anything else, like what level this particular room was on.  What wing of the hotel is near the path to US and faces the pool??


----------



## margaritabnl

The room was ground level, windows faced the pool but we had a somewhat obstructed view from the cabanas. Not a big deal though. When you are coming back from the parks and are walking on the path back to the hotel, the wing we stayed in is the first you encounter before you go through the gate to the pool. There is also a bathroom on the outside that is accessible from the pool. I can't find my bill so I don't have a room number. I am pretty sure I counted 6 windows from the end to my room with daughter inside waving.


----------



## margaritabnl

Just found the bill and our 1st night in the *Deluxe was room 1140*. Our stay was not great but if I had no choice but to go back to HRH I would stay in this room. BTW......double check your bill before you leave. I just noticed a mini bar charge and we never cut the tie on the mini bar through our stay. Guess the GM is getting ANOTHER call.


----------



## damo

Standard garden view rooms, end of the hall --- 4080,4078 ---connecting


----------



## Michelina

We are in deluxe king room 1119. I requested a water view but didn't get it. Not sure why as the bellman told me it's "deadsville" right now!
It is on the first floor overlooking the lawn and is really convenient to the pool, gym and water taxi. You can also walk down a hallway or two to get to an exit door that is closer to the path to US.


----------



## YCFAN

I have stayed in both of the pool facing King Suites on the club level with an additional adjoining bedroom.  It's kind of cool because you're in the curve of the hotel.  The one on the left of the hotel (7100, I believe) has the better view because you're looking more towards the pool and park.  The other one is good too but you look a little towards the parking deck for day guests at Universal.  I have also stayed in the Graceland Suite which absolutely has the best views in the hotel.  It doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## macraven

ycfan, i have stayed in room 7100 also.  there are 2 connecting rooms to that one.  7100 is a king but don't know what the other 2 rooms are.

yes,, the view from there is fabulous!

i kept my curtains open all night and let the park lights be my night light during the night....


----------



## AlexandNessa

wwessing said:


> We would like to stay away from the elevators and ice machines since I have read so much about those areas being noisy.  It seems like when I have read a not so positive review of HRH, it has always had to do with these types of issues (of course I dismiss some of the silly, petty reviews and those that complain of the price - you do know what your paying before you go. . . ).  Anyway, I'm just trying to get a really good idea of where we want to be in the hotel and the type of room where we will be the most comfortable.




Now, see, here I am going to disagree with you.  We had a King Suite right next to the elevators and ice machine, and we thought it was a perfect location.  We are late sleepers, and never had an issue with noise.  We don't get home all that late (we have never closed City Walk), and noise at night wasn't a problem either.

For the record:  Room 6065, King Suite, view of the front entrance to the hotel.

Stay tuned for my trip report with pics.


----------



## Motherfletcher

7120 two queens, club access but quite a walk, good open pool view with park views from IOA Lighthouse to La Bamba including Hulk and DD.  Room was in good shape.  Did notice a little rip in the bed's skirting.  Got the room for $144 APH and a $70 charge to upgrade to club for a total of $214.  Room had an adjoining door to 7118.


----------



## wwessing

AlexandNessa said:


> Now, see, here I am going to disagree with you.  We had a King Suite right next to the elevators and ice machine, and we thought it was a perfect location.  We are late sleepers, and never had an issue with noise.  We don't get home all that late (we have never closed City Walk), and noise at night wasn't a problem either.
> 
> For the record:  Room 6065, King Suite, view of the front entrance to the hotel.
> 
> Stay tuned for my trip report with pics.



I'm glad to hear that for some, the ice machine and hallway noise is not a problem.  I have read others posts where it was not reported to be a problem, but I've read quite a few where people commented about the noise.  Being a light sleeper, having trouble falling and staying asleep AND being away from home, I just want to do all I can to reduce the chance of there being anything to disrupt the whole 2-3 hours I might actually sleep per night.  I like to keep hearing that it wasn't a problem.  If our "perfect" room ends up being near an icemaker, I will feel better about it.  

I do realize that some people (probably light, troubled sleepers like me) are going to comment about the noise level regardless.  When we return and I post my trip report, I will make a point to post room number, view, position of room and my opinion of the level of noise.  It's been helpful to me to read all those details on other posts.


----------



## tlinus

see my trip report

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1441798

7019 Queen deluxe on club level


----------



## Melanie230

I just saw on here that room 6090 is a great room at HRH.  I called and asked for room 6090 BUT it wasnt available BUT they put me down for room 6092!!!  No guarantees but hopefully we will get it.  Last year at RPR we had a nice quiet Club Room but the view was AWFUL!


----------



## ADP

Just booked RPR Club Level for Oct 19th and 20th at $271.20 + tax with AAA Discount.  APH discount was about $30 higher.  We can't wait!


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

With the exception of my first visit (ground floor--ugh!) I have always stayed on the 6th floor.  Room 6090 to be exact.  Finally I have been able to finagle an upgrade to a King Suite for our October visit.  I would like to be on the 6th floor.  If I am interpreting correctly, the 100 rooms are suites.  So, if I request room 6100 I should be in a pool view King Suite.  Has anyone been in this room?  I think I will request that room.  Wonder how soon I should put that request in.  Is there still a Loews first representative at the hotel to consult on this?


----------



## macraven

IMGONNABE40! said:


> With the exception of my first visit (ground floor--ugh!) I have always stayed on the 6th floor.  Room 6090 to be exact.  Finally I have been able to finagle an upgrade to a King Suite for our October visit.  I would like to be on the 6th floor.  If I am interpreting correctly, the 100 rooms are suites.  So, if I request room 6100 I should be in a pool view King Suite.  Has anyone been in this room?  I think I will request that room.  Wonder how soon I should put that request in.  Is there still a Loews first representative at the hotel to consult on this?




no there are about 27 suites at hrh.
depending on your dates, you might not get the suite in october.
the suites are all gone for october 4 thru 14 i was told by reservationists.

the super savers came out for the rest of the year.  lot of rooms are disappearing from the website now.

i switched my AAA discount to the super saver special 2 days ago.

call 888 273 1311 to check to see if a suite is available for your dates.

i always put my request in at the time of booking to gurantee the suite upgrade.  i have the platinum loews card.

suites are only available for upgrades at the other loews card level if one is available at the time you check in.

call now and see if your dates coincide with what the hotel has for a suite.
with hhn on fire in october,  many book in advance.

hope you get the suite!

enjoy your trip there !


WOO.......OOPS.......
came back as i reread your question and goofed on the answer.

you already have the suite.  fantastic !

you can put your request in a few days before you arrive.  hrh can block your room out then.

there are king and queen suites on each floor.  they are in different locations on each floor.
i know the king suites do not have the best views for the most part.

hopefully you have the queen suite as some of them do face the pool.

i listed the views for the suites in another thread.  it might be in the sticky.


----------



## emm43

Hi all,

only a few days til our first time at the hard rock!.....can someone gives us some numbers of deluxe rooms with good views etc?  We are not staying on the club level....hurry and let us know


----------



## Katies Dad

Hi,

Am getting baffled reading thru all this post about rooms.  Please can anyone help me out - we are just booking garden/themepark view (with possible upgarade at check-in with Loews card)  we want a high floor, quite close to everywhere with maybe themepark view can anyone help please.


----------



## disneyloveNY

We just stayed at the HRH and enjoyed it a lot, but on our last night when we got home from the parks at 10:30 there was still housekeeping cleaning our room.We had asked for turndown and yes turdown we got,except on this last night. My kids were very upset. But I called the front desk and they sent up many little items,and my kids and I were very pleased,and enjoyed the rest of our stay.


----------



## mulhjnr

Hi,

Have booked a Kid-suite for 4 nights from August 25th at a Supersaver rate of $383 per night.

Has anybody any idea where the Kid-suites are located and which particular floor / room to request ?

Thanks,
Gary.


----------



## tiggerguy2000

I have stayed every year at the HRH since it opened.Im getting use to having a bad room.Our first stay the resort was only open 2 months and when we walked into the room it had a hugh brown spot in the rug from a dog so we asked for a room change but it was no better since the room they gave me was the back of the elevators and trees blocking the view which you pay extra for.They would not go any further in making me comfortable so i put my complaint in with the survey after I got home.I got a call from them and was given a 2 night stay on them but that trip the room was not nice. Most likely they knew i was staying comp a few nights so they gave me a terrible room.Not many resorts care about you anymore.My first club stay the view was on top of the entrance and the window was leaking water.The carpets where all wet and when changing my room I asked for a pool view and I was told no room available.I asked them if they thought I was stupid!When they fumbled the words I told them I wanted a meeting with the resort executive manager and not a desk or floor manager.The next morning I was called by a manager and talked to him in the concierge lounge before it was open and expressed how horrible my stay has started so he told me they will have my room changed to a pool view and he set us up for lunch and drinks at the pool for our problems.I guess I like abuse because I keep going back.

tiggerguy


----------



## bubba's mom

I wouldn't call it "abuse", rather...persistance....AND determined to get that "perfect" view you are looking for.


----------



## tiggerguy2000

I am going to give it one more try and ask for the deluxe queen room(7019) on the club level when booking is available for the HRH.Since it's not a pool view I will have a chance .The july 2008 dates are not available to book yet so as soon as they are I wiil book July 3 - 7 2008.I have stayed in a deluxe queen before when we took my wifes uncle and the room is much bigger.it's a weird shape because near the window it starts to fan out like a piece of pie with a bigger area near the bathroom.

tiggerguy


----------



## wwessing

Ok - so I thought I had this all figured out.  I had a queen deluxe booked for end of April/beginning of May, 2008 and DH says I'm way over budget. . . what the . . . .   

Dang!  I didn't think he would notice  or care too awful much.  Guess that's what I get for thinkin!  

So, now I've got to compromise, and I can't even get mad about it.  I can either move offsite and get some incredible room at much less, or get a room that's more reasonable (in his humble opinion) and stay at HRH.  So, knowing I'm not giving up HRH OR FOTL no matter what, I'm changing my reservations and booking only a garden view (boy will he be sorry he made us give up that extra 125 sq feet of space when those kids are on top of him. . . ok, actually he won't give a big hoola, but I just know I will obsess about the lost space. . ).  

I need help from you experienced folks.  I've read all these pages and don't have a clear answer.  I need a great garden view room number, or at least some direction regarding floors, towers, whatever!

Please help a sista out!


----------



## bubba's mom

What level Loews First are you?


----------



## wwessing

bubba's mom said:


> What level Loews First are you?




Lowly Blue


----------



## bubba's mom

hhmmm...upgrade available at check-in IF available.... what time of the year are you going?  busy time?  Are you planning on spending a lot of time in the room?


----------



## wwessing

bubba's mom said:


> hhmmm...upgrade available at check-in IF available.... what time of the year are you going?  busy time?  Are you planning on spending a lot of time in the room?



We will be checking in HRH 4/28/08 and checking out 5/4/08 - 6 nights.  I hope it's not too busy - this is 5 weeks after Easter and spring break mostly over.  We don't plan to spend too much time in our room, other than we might need to be going back in the afternoons for a couple hours, and regular sleeping hours.  

Right now I have the "Two Free Tickets for 4 nights or More" deal at $279 per night, then $294 for the last 2 nights (total of $1,917 with taxes).  I've already got our park tickets 7 days for $86), so these aren't necessary and I am hoping for AAA rates to reduce this by 20% or so, knowing I will lose the tickets and that's ok.  

I don't count on an upgrade, and honestly, not certain we would take it if offered (weird, I know, but we have a dd15 with disability too long to go into here, but once room is booked and details provided to her, it might not be a good idea to change up at the last minute - would depend on what's going on at the time and if she could see the pool and activities from the upgraded room - so you see, would be kind of difficult to change up).  So, that's why I'm begging for the best garden view HRH has to offer - satisfy dh's budget restrictions, dd15 need to watch outside through the windows and my own satisfaction of knowing I got the best I could for my family.  If this helps, we will be going to the parks every morning and utilizing the pools in the afternoon.  Several evenings we plan to have dinner at CityWalk, but probably not many meals at the hotels restaurants (unless someone has some serious can't miss recommendations).

Thanks!


----------



## bubba's mom

Okay, not being rude here, but did you read the sticky at the top of the page "What's your date and rate"?  I definately think the prices for standard will come down w/ AAA to about $220 or so and you're right...way after Easter, shouldn't be busy.  Don't know what your budget is, but that rate will definately come down.  Since it won't be busy, you can ask for upgrade....can you explain it to your DD?  Give her a "this or this" scenario?  I would also explain to the hotel about her condition, as it might help score you a "room w/ a view".  I do believe about half the rooms are pool views, but ya know.... macraven stays at HRH all the time. She notes her room numbers and the views and keeps them for future reference.  If you want to PM her, feel free (tell her I sent you   ) ....she is always around to help and might be the best person to ask about room numbers


----------



## wwessing

bubba's mom said:


> Okay, not being rude here, but did you read the sticky at the top of the page "What's your date and rate"?  I definately think the prices for standard will come down w/ AAA to about $220 or so and you're right...way after Easter, shouldn't be busy.  Don't know what your budget is, but that rate will definately come down.  Since it won't be busy, you can ask for upgrade....can you explain it to your DD?  Give her a "this or this" scenario?  I would also explain to the hotel about her condition, as it might help score you a "room w/ a view".  I do believe about half the rooms are pool views, but ya know.... macraven stays at HRH all the time. She notes her room numbers and the views and keeps them for future reference.  If you want to PM her, feel free (tell her I sent you   ) ....she is always around to help and might be the best person to ask about room numbers



I don't think you are rude at all, and I have not read that sticky. . . well, a couple of weeks ago I did, when I added my dates.  I think I should go back and look at it again.  I figure, also, that when AAA rates are available, the rate should be about $223.  

I have sent a PM to macraven. . . but it's about some other stuff.  I was trying to gentle with her, so I asked only about 30 questions.  I thought I'd try this thread first and let all you experts offer up your knowledge.  Fact is, I've probably read some of the info. I'm seeking.  Likely in bits and pieces, here and there, but at the time, I wasn't looking for the garden view info.  Darn budget. . . . . guess since I want to add in the new sea world waterpark, Aquatica, to our itinerary, I'll adjust to the compromise.


----------



## bubba's mom

wwessing said:


> I have sent a PM to macraven. . . but it's about some other stuff.  I was trying to gentle with her, so I asked only about 30 questions.  I thought I'd try this thread first and let all you experts offer up your knowledge.



Yep, macraven is the resident HRH expert here...WE have only stayed at HRH one night    (but, I try   )  I'm sure she will give you lots of answers and info...she's great!


----------



## jaff87

Can someone tell me in what section of the hotel the pets are kept at the HRH?


----------



## coastergirls

When we were there last week we got room 7116. Lovely view of the pool and a view of theme parks in back ground.
Originally allocated another room but when I asked if we could have a deluxe and that I had emailed and requested one they sent bellhop up to room to see if it was. it wasn't so they said they would try to get one to go up to club. By the time I got to club they had called to say there were no deluxe rooms but I could have a roll away free. Husband went back to reception and we got room 7116. Room we were originally allocated didn't have a pool view. So we got an upgrade and a rollaway free. Room was perfectly adequate rollaway went in front of the window so didn't take much space.
I noticed the difference however in the bathroom space . deluxe club at PBH has separate bath and shower and 2 sinks. With 4 women we really needed the extra bathroom space.


----------



## macraven

jaff87 said:


> Can someone tell me in what section of the hotel the pets are kept at the HRH?



all pet rooms are located on the first floor.


----------



## jtdl

Please post the room number and what your view was .  We're going during slow season and hoping that if I don't get an upgrade with my Loews First, that I will be able to choose from a couple obstructed view rooms if I know the room numbers.


----------



## macraven

you need to call the hotel direct to get the room numbers of obstructed views.

i had some room numbers from years back but the list has increased.

more of the trees have grown and now new room numbers are on the list.


----------



## d4est

We were at HRH from 12/14-12/17 in room 7130.  It was a nice king room with a great view of the pool...the glowing guitar...UO and even a bit of IOA. 

Nice room but, for me, way too far from the elevator...just about to the end of the hall...the 2nd hall.  As in, you get off the elevator by the club lounge and go down the hall to your right, then you come to another circle and take the hall to your right.


----------



## macraven

i have stayed in room 7100, king suite and the view is just as good as 7130 but much closer to the elevator.
when you get off the elevator, make a right.
end of that corridor will be room 7100 on the right side.


----------



## JenS

OK after sifting through all of this info...I believe I want to request room 7019 for our stay Jan 16 - 19.  Can anyone tell me how far from the lounge the room is?  Elevators?  My first choice would be to be as close to the lounge as possible but I'd really like to get a deluxe room.  When I check in, if 7019 is not available, what room should I request to be close to the lounge?  The view is really not that important to us.

Thanks for your help!

JenS    1 week to go!!


----------



## macraven

its not bad for getting to the lounge from that room

you looking for a queen deluxe?

not many on club floor.
i only had queen deluxe twice there on 7th


----------



## todd1971

Any balconies @ HRH??


----------



## FloFlo71

Anymore information on the Graceland suite?


----------



## mmstjohn

margaritabnl said:


> My reservation was screwed up when we checked in so we stayed night 1 in the deluxe and nights 2&3 club level.
> 
> I have to say the deluxe was better. It was 2 queens and a sleep sofa and the room was huge! I don't remember the room # but it was pool view, about 6 rooms from the exit door to the pool and the wing of the hotel where you take the path to Universal. Quick, easy access and it was quiet with no noise at all. I would stay in this location again in a heartbeat.
> 
> We had room 7057 on club level. Room was much smaller, elevator was right around the corner to the right and club room was right around the corner to the left. The view looked out to the front parking area but it wasn't bad at all. However, we encountered nothing but constant noise and rude people on club level.



This has thrown me.  We've only ever stayed at Wilderness Lodge, and we always get a Club Level room there because we're not big eaters and - honestly - we find that we can make breakfast and dinner out of the Club Lounge buffet offerings at WL just about every day. We even pocket a few yogurts and apples for lunch on the go once in a while!    So I was leaning toward the Club Rooms at HRH, imagining that, like at the Lodge, we'd all hit the Lounge at 5pm, the kids would play Legos, watch TV, and we'd sip our wine and decide what to do with the evening.   Also I'd pop over to the Lounge with the kids for breakfast and coffee so DH could sleep in.  Anyway... everybody is panning the Club Rooms at HRH, so I'm leaning toward Deluxe now, but I'm disappointed.  Does anyone have more information regarding "Club 7" and the Lounge experience there?  Thanks!


----------



## tlinus

mmstjohn said:


> This has thrown me.  We've only ever stayed at Wilderness Lodge, and we always get a Club Level room there because we're not big eaters and - honestly - we find that we can make breakfast and dinner out of the Club Lounge buffet offerings at WL just about every day. We even pocket a few yogurts and apples for lunch on the go once in a while!    So I was leaning toward the Club Rooms at HRH, imagining that, like at the Lodge, we'd all hit the Lounge at 5pm, the kids would play Legos, watch TV, and we'd sip our wine and decide what to do with the evening.   Also I'd pop over to the Lounge with the kids for breakfast and coffee so DH could sleep in.  Anyway... everybody is panning the Club Rooms at HRH, so I'm leaning toward Deluxe now, but I'm disappointed.  Does anyone have more information regarding "Club 7" and the Lounge experience there?  Thanks!



We are getting ready to stay Club 7 again in about 59 days   at the HRH

yes, we make breakfast and dinner out of the offerings as well (also there is water, soda, coffee, tea, etc all day)  Some snack foods out in the afternoon and around "bedtime" there is the sweet treat. 

You CANNOT reserve a deluxe on the club level - but you CAN request one. Just call and have it added to your ressie.....we had one in April of 2007 and they will try to get it if you ask for it.....good luck and if you want pics, look at my trip report in my signature


----------



## tlinus

JenS said:


> OK after sifting through all of this info...I believe I want to request room 7019 for our stay Jan 16 - 19.  Can anyone tell me how far from the lounge the room is?  Elevators?  My first choice would be to be as close to the lounge as possible but I'd really like to get a deluxe room.  When I check in, if 7019 is not available, what room should I request to be close to the lounge?  The view is really not that important to us.
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> JenS    1 week to go!!



we had 7019 - did you get that one or another one??


----------



## TNKRBL72156

will be staying at HRH for 2 nites this summer,anything we should be aware of or ask for?


----------



## todd1971

7096   Great views of pool and parks!


----------



## coastermom

We just left room 7062 and had amazing views of the Pool and the parks . we were right near the elevators and club 7 . Great room if you can get it .


----------



## Sleepy

I'm really late with pictures, but this is room 7109 Club King (at least it was at that time).  All of these photos were taken from the room window.































Here, you can see the boat dock on the right.


----------



## FloFlo71

Hi, can you email HRH with room request or should you phone them direct.


----------



## d4est

Okay...in Dec 07 we stayed in room 7130...a beautiful room with a beautiful view.  The only problem with it was the distance from the elevator and club lounge.  It's noted in my Loews profile that I prefer to be close to the elevators.  I also had it noted on my ressie last time...due to a knee injury.  Obviously, it didn't do much good to have that noted.  I also had been emailing back & forth with an Administrative Assistant to Carlton Hudson who guaranteed me a king club deluxe.  

Her exact words were: "Okay, I have you blocked for a Club King Deluxe @ $279.00.  This is a NON-smoking room, for there are no smoking Club King Deluxe rooms to begin with.   If there is anything else I can do to take care of you please let me know.  I do apologize for the delay replies, it has been crazy busy here due to Easter, Passover, Spring Break and etc."

This is NOT what we got, but I didn't fuss and accepted the room they gave us.  In retrospect, I wish I had said something, but that's my own fault.

Anyhooo... I really do want to be in a room closer to the elevators.  Not concerned with the deluxe this time, just less of a walk, lol.  

1.  Any suggestions on a club king room that will fit the bill?  I'd still like the pool view, it was awesome.  

2.  What's the best way to get it?  Call back and have a specific number listed as a request to the ressie?  Fax my request a few days before we go?  Both?  I still have all of the contact info for the assistant, but not sure if "bothering" her again is the way to go...

P.S.  I know these questions get asked all the time.  It's just that I didn't have such good luck with the requests last time...


----------



## macraven

i have some favorite rooms on club floor at hrh.

for the king suite, i loved the view for room 7100.
it faces the pool and the park.

when you exit the elevator, turn to the right. last door on the turn to next corridor wing.

the king suite has more room than the deluxe.  has the sleeper sofa, 3 upholstered chairs, end tables, lamps, dressers, 2 tv's, 3 phones, dr w/ 6 or 8 chairs.

i have had the queen deluxe on club and there are 4 of them.
2 with great view, 2 with ok view in my opinion.

i know you asked for a king deluxe 
i'll have to check my notes for them.  i believe there are 4 of them on club level.

the suite has more room than the deluxe does.


----------



## macraven

laurie, 
we talked last year when you needed help.

i didn't know until now that your requests were not honored.
i feel really bad about that.

anytime you have a guarantee request in and it is not honored, have the tm at the front desk call a supervisor up.  let them know you have a special situation that was discussed privately before with an employee.  they should correct it immediately.  if you have a confirming email from them, show that letter to the sup for clarification.

sometimes they have new tm's checking people in and they make mistakes.
or there could have been a computer glitch when the rooms were assigned.

get it fixed then so you won't be having issues during your stay.

if i remember correctly you had a mobility problem and needed to be near the elevator.  you poor thing.....some of those hallways at hrh, rph and pbh must be a million miles long....or it seems like it to me after a day in the park.

to answer your question:  there are room assigners for the hotel.
they usually assign your room 3 days out from date of arrival.
why don't you call directly to the hotel and ask that your files state you need a room near the elevator because you have a medical problem and limited mobility.  call with that request about 6 days out from your trip so it will be flagged when the room assigner sets up the rooms for incoming guests.

it is easier to assign your room right away than to have to reassign other guests to another room after the fact.

i wish you luck.
i would call and not fax.
sometimes faxes don't get to the correct person in the time period you intended it to.


came back to add that sometimes the faxes you send go to the business center first and then to the hotel.  that could delay your info to them.


----------



## d4est

Hey Mac-

Thanks for _ALL_ your repies.  I have taken your advice and made changes 

Please don't feel badly that my request was not honored.  You have no control over that.  As I said, I just let it go at check in.  I'm a big girl...I could have said something or handed over the emails from the Admin Assis, but I didn't.  Honestly, we had a great stay.  We are hooked on Club.  Things were great.  So I had to walk a bit more.  Not the end of the world.  Some might have gotten their knickers in a twist and let it set the tone of their vacay.  Not me.  We were thrilled to be there and enjoyed every minute of our stay.  So PLEASE, do not feel badly.  Thanks to you and others on the boards, we had a great stay...regardless of what room type we got.

Oh, yes, you were right about mobility.  Knee injury.  I tore my MCL and that was quite a painful experience.  It is getting better now, but acts up the more I am on my feet and walking.  

I am going to take your advice and contact the hotel again.  I will mention our "problem" (not that it truly was) from our last stay and let them know that I am concerned it might happen again.  I will ask to have things noted on the ressie.  This time I will not hesitate to show emails etc at check in.

The king suite sounds lovely.  I take it that it is different than a king deluxe on club?  I am not sure if I could convince Dh to spend more than we already are for a room...assuming that the suites are more $$$.  Right now, with no discounts, our rate is $464/night.  My fingers are crossed that that will change with AAA or AP.

Thanks for all your help and advice, Mac... you are an ambassador of kindness here on the dark side...spreading mummy dust every where you go!


----------



## Melanie230

We have booked a Garden View Room this year hoping for an upgrade to a pool view.  Last year we stayed in room 6092 and it was FABULOUS!!!!  Here are some photos from the view in room 6092.  I am going to BEG for that room again.


----------



## kevin harrison

I have stayed and am staying again in a King Suite during my next visit. The room is huge, I think it is 650 Square feet. 1 king bed, 1 sofa bed and 2 TV's and a huge table.


----------



## OvertheRainbow

Can anyone give some info on the kidsuites? Are there some with better views than others? Do I need to request non-smoking or are they automatically non-smoking?  Where are they located?  Oh yeah and does HRH do anything special for birthdays? Youngest daughter   will be turning 14 while there. First time staying onsite, we arrive sept 12 for 4 nights


----------



## kevin harrison

OvertheRainbow said:


> Can anyone give some info on the kidsuites? Are there some with better views than others? Do I need to request non-smoking or are they automatically non-smoking?  Where are they located?  Oh yeah and does HRH do anything special for birthdays? Youngest daughter   will be turning 14 while there. First time staying onsite, we arrive sept 12 for 4 nights



Can't answer about kids suite views.

They are automatically non-smoking. Just let checkin in know its your daughter's birthday, it can't do any harm.

It is our 15th wedding anniversary, my 40th, my son - who has been pretty ill's 2nd birthday. I have made sure they are aware of all of this.


----------



## OvertheRainbow

kevin harrison said:


> Can't answer about kids suite views.
> 
> They are automatically non-smoking. Just let checkin in know its your daughter's birthday, it can't do any harm.
> 
> It is our 15th wedding anniversary, my 40th, my son - who has been pretty ill's 2nd birthday. I have made sure they are aware of all of this.



Thanks. It's also our 17th anniversary. My daughter (celebrating 14th bday) has a number of issues and may be needing major surgery in the next few months so maybe I'll mention these as well.


----------



## marioeliz

Any good recommendations for a garden view room? I'm not expecting much when I look outside the window but room number wise anyone had a good view? Thanks!


----------



## TraceyL

Just returned

Stayed in room 6026 
2 x queen beds
Pool view (had only booked standard room) - photo to follow
Looong way from elevators but not an issue for us
Had a connecting door to 6028

No issues with the room or the view  

For the first time the children were given a gift (inflatable guitars) at check in - and our room was ready at 8:30am  

Can't wait til the next visit


----------



## bas71873

I have read thru all the posts and I'm still a bit confused.  

We are staying club level, queen room in August.  I presume it's a standard room because I don't recall being given an option to select delux?  I am not too concerned about a view, but do want a non-smoking room.  I also would like to be relatively close to the club amenities.  So, all that being said, what rooms are best to call and request on my ressie?  Are ALL club rooms on the floor 7?  That floor must be HUGE?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## macraven

All rooms at the HRH are non smoking.
The building went non smoking a year ago.

The club room is across from the elevators.
You have two hall ways by the club room.

From those hallways, it extends to a Y corridor.
At the end of those halls, another Y corridor.

You need to contact reservations and request a room near the elevators.
That would put you in one of the 2 main hallways once you get on that floor.

I had a deluxe double queen last year at HRH.
It is rare to be able to book them in advance as they are typically assigned by request at check in time.  I was able to book the deluxe double queen months out though.  They are 3 corridors away from club, very long walk.

There are only 4 deluxe double queens on that 7th floor.

There are standard rooms along the main hallways by the club room.
Some have the boat dock/garden view and the other side of the hall has the pool views.

If being close to the club room is very important to you, then call to make arrangements for your room to be in that area.
If you wait until you check in, you might not be fortunate to get your pick of room locations.


----------



## d4est

We're still in Orlando but thought I'd post our recent room assignment.  King club, room 7106--king bed w/pull out sofa.  View of the waterway for the boats.  Room was nice, as always.  A little closer to the club than last year's room, but still not as close as I'd like with a bum knee.  Staff was great, no issues to complain of.  Wish we could have stayed longer!!


----------



## macraven

hi ya' homie.
hope you are having a great time !


----------



## disneyfan67

I booked a Deluxe Room, 2 Queen Beds for my trip in early May. I thought about booking a club level room, but the deluxe room was cheaper and there's always a chance of an upgrade. I'm not counting on it and will be happy with what I paid for. I hope the view is pretty good and I am so looking forward to this vacation.


----------



## macraven

disneyfan67 said:


> I booked a Deluxe Room, 2 Queen Beds for my trip in early May. I thought about booking a club level room, but the deluxe room was cheaper and there's always a chance of an upgrade. I'm not counting on it and will be happy with what I paid for. I hope the view is pretty good and I am so looking forward to this vacation.



if the sign is out on the lobby check in counter about upgrades available, ask them what the cost per night will be.


sometimes if you wait and upgrade to club at check in, it is cheaper for that than what is listed on the website for charges.

I have heard that last year $50 more could get you upgraded per night to club depending on the dates.


----------



## lucycraw

Hi:  Can anyone give me room numbers on the 6th floor for double queen deluxe facing the pool and parks?  Thanks.


----------



## Cupmom

This is the same room info I want!  Can someone help?


----------



## shn7926

stayed in room 3118. This was the lobby floor, but pretty far away from the elevators. Booked a standard room with FL resident discount. Think it was 189/night. Ended up with a pool view. Room and hotel were great. I will be returning there. dates of stay were 4/24 thru 4/26. was not very crowded, and our room was ready when we arrived at 10am. the unlimited express passes made the trip worth it. we did the rides we wanted and then had plenty of time to enjoy the hotel and pool.

all in all a very enjoyable week-end!!!


----------



## wannabeinfl

Our trip is getting closer and closer.  I am not sure of the layout of the Hard Rock but wanted to know what is closet to the boat landing to stay.  

It will be me and DH and our 10 year old son, and we are bringing our grandchildren for the first time they are 5 and 3.   I can't wait to get there and watch them see this for the first time.  

We have the supersaver rate (room obst. view) but would like to be in the closest building we can.  Any thoughts on what I should call and request and when.  I also dont mind being close to the elevators..  With these 3 loud ones it would help cover their noise up.  

Mawmaw between 40 and 50.. hahaha
Pawpaw 51
Uncle Curtis 10
Andrew 5
Courtney  3


----------



## msminniemouse

wannabeinfl said:


> Our trip is getting closer and closer.  I am not sure of the layout of the Hard Rock but wanted to know what is closet to the boat landing to stay.
> 
> It will be me and DH and our 10 year old son, and we are bringing our grandchildren for the first time they are 5 and 3.   I can't wait to get there and watch them see this for the first time.
> 
> We have the supersaver rate (room obst. view) but would like to be in the closest building we can.  Any thoughts on what I should call and request and when.  I also dont mind being close to the elevators..  With these 3 loud ones it would help cover their noise up.
> 
> Mawmaw between 40 and 50.. hahaha
> Pawpaw 51
> Uncle Curtis 10
> Andrew 5
> Courtney  3



We are in similar situation and would be interested in knowing this too.


----------



## wannabeinfl

looks like we just will take what we get and hope for the best..


----------



## nighthawks

Its better you visit hotel website.


----------



## HolidayRose

Just back and was in room 5053 for 5 nights.  This room is right behind the sign at the front of the hotel on the 5th floor and has a completely obstructed view (which we booked.)  It was convenient to the elevators.  For about $171 a night I'd stay here again.


----------



## nifty16

Just got back from 5 night stay in room 3148, which is pool view on same floor as lobby. Was a little uncertain at first because it was almost all the way at the end of the building, fair distance from lobby. But we just had to go a couple doors down, out the emergency door at the end of the hall and down the stairs. walk outside and the pool entrance was to the right, pathway to the parks to the left. From our room to the Studios entrance was a five-minute walk! Was quicker than taking the boat. It was very quiet, and didn't hear much other than occasional voices in the hall. You can hear the beat of the music from the pool area, but the live (louder) stuff is over by 10 so it really doesn't interfere with sleeping. By the way, it looked like most of the pool views are at least partially obstructed, but at least they're obstructed by palm trees! It's a fun hotel, and our daughters (9,11) had a blast.


----------



## tink1957

We just got back from our vacation after a 2 night stay at HRH & an 11 night stay at CSR.  I have an All-Access Card and requested an upgrade, the desk clerk told me he could upgrade me to a Pool View for free....but then I asked about the cost to upgrade to Club Level.  He said it would cost $50 per night so I immediately agreed.  I came prepared with the Deluxe room numbers & requested Room 7099.....no luck, Room 7101...nope, then Room 7019..."yes, that's available & how did you know about the rooms to request? "  The disboards, thanks to macraven for posting those room #s.  Our room was straight down the hall to the Club Lounge,close to the elevators &  well worth the extra $, the view was not much to write home about, but we didn't look out the window much anyway.  The couch was very nice to have & located right next to the TV, I admit to falling asleep there on one night.


----------



## dizylinzy

Just returned from 5 nights at Hard Rock and eventually ended up in room 7116 Club Level - room overlooked pool and theme park so great views.  Close to elevators and Club Lounge - only down one corridor.  Not sure that Club Level is worth the extra money - breakfast ok - but lounge got very busy - afternoon snacks just cereal bars and crisps and the evening event got soooo busy - a bun fight basically.  Had problems with room account also - kept charging me for the room which had already been paid.  They seem to be having problems with computerised accounting.  Hopefully they have now sorted this.


----------



## JAL2525

Stayed 7 nights at the HRH room 7134...room was all the way to the end of the hall (to the right as viewed from the rear). Very quiet a bit of a walk to the lounge and elevator but was OK.

We stayed in the center of the building two years ago and the far left side last year. This years room had the best view you could see both parks and the fireworks on the nights we did not stay at the park.


----------



## disneynutsss

Ok... all of these posts are about suites, deluxe etc...

what room number should i request for a standard, near an elevator, maybe a pool view?


----------



## Mommy Poppins

We have a deluxe 2 queen room booked for February, 2011.  Can anyone tell me what room #s or area to request to have a theme park view??

Thanks!


----------



## macraven

Mommy Poppins said:


> We have a deluxe 2 queen room booked for February, 2011.  Can anyone tell me what room #s or area to request to have a theme park view??
> 
> Thanks!



are you asking for the club level for the 2 Q deluxe?


----------



## ladeedeb

macraven said:


> are you asking for the club level for the 2 Q deluxe?



I would like to know also.  We have a 2Q deluxe booked.  I requested upper floor and pool view, but really want to know which rooms are the 2q deluxe (not on club level), and if any of the ones I requested will be 1. sort of near elevator &/or 2. not too noisy.  Also, are the pets on the 1st floor?  I do not want a room that has been used by or is too close to those being used by pets due to allergies. 

Just over 2 weeks to go.  Can't wait.  1st time.   
Thanks so much!


----------



## Mrs. G

Just called HRH to tell them our scheduled flight  for tomorrow was cancelled due to a snowstorm  , the next day was totally booked & we would hopefully get out on Tuesday.  They said we were assigned adjoining rooms 4130 & 4132.  However, they didn't know how long they could keep those rooms for us. Can anyone tell me about the location?  What they are close to , far from, views, etc.  Thanks.


----------



## pixeegrl

I know you can't reserve a Deluxe on Club but can only request...however we are already booked a Deluxe and am wondering if it's possible to upgrade from that and be guaranteed a deluxe??? or just receive a key for club access but be on a separate floor???


----------



## macraven

pixeegrl said:


> I know you can't reserve a Deluxe on Club but can only request...however we are already booked a Deluxe and am wondering if it's possible to upgrade from that and be guaranteed a deluxe??? or just receive a key for club access but be on a separate floor???



it is possible that you can keep your booked deluxe room and then pay for the club per night.
separate floor than club 7th floor.
you would recieve a key for that.

could be up to $100 per night to do that upgrade.
depends on the rate when you are there.

you can contact the hotel now to keep your deluxe room but add on club priviledges.

or you can do it when you check in.


----------



## pixeegrl

macraven said:


> it is possible that you can keep your booked deluxe room and then pay for the club per night.
> separate floor than club 7th floor.
> you would recieve a key for that.
> 
> could be up to $100 per night to do that upgrade.
> depends on the rate when you are there.
> 
> you can contact the hotel now to keep your deluxe room but add on club priviledges.
> 
> or you can do it when you check in.


Yikes! Not worth it for that price! I'll be sure and ask though just in case someone at the hotel feels like being considerably generous near the end of August and offers me a fantastic rate thanks mac!


----------



## macraven

if i read your trip siggie correctly, you'll be at the darkside in mid august?


crowds drop quickly more towards after that time period.
rates for hotels will be done then also.

i have stayed at hrh many many times.
i have seen signs on the check in counter, "ask us about an upgrade" type of thing.

the lowest i have ever seen club upgrade going for has been $50, but that was 4 years back.  usually, it is about $100 a night for the upgrade.

i do know peeps that have upgraded for priviledges only.
meaning, they had their room on another floor but had a key for the 7th floor to use the club lounge.

i think it all depends on hotel occupancy level at the time.
if a person gets the total  club upgrade, that frees up a standard room that can be booked by another person....
everyone wins in that situation.

the hotel moves a family to club for an additional fee and also is able to book a standard room that would have gone empty for the night.

all you can do is inquire about an upgrade for club privileges when you check in.

it doesn't hurt to ask.

all they can say is no.


----------



## Sorcerina

Hi all,
I'm travelling from Germany and will stay from 10/28 Till 11/01 at Club Level. I will book with an German Travel Agency and wonder now if they can let the hotel know my room Wisches? 
Or does it make sence to email the Hotel my whishes some Time in advance (2 weeks)

Greets from Germany


----------



## damo

Sorcerina said:


> Hi all,
> I'm travelling from Germany and will stay from 10/28 Till 11/01 at Club Level. I will book with an German Travel Agency and wonder now if they can let the hotel know my room Wisches?
> Or does it make sence to email the Hotel my whishes some Time in advance (2 weeks)
> 
> Greets from Germany



You can have your travel agent convey your requests but sending an email a week or so before you go is also a great idea.


----------



## LisRich

Which of the Kid's Suites on club level have views of the park???

Thanks!


----------



## JessicaR

bumping for disneywith3boys


----------



## christophfam

We always stay at RPR, but this trip HRH is going to be a better deal.  Which area of the hotel should I ask for if I want to have the shortest walk to the parks?  Do they have towers there like RPR?  Thanks!


----------



## macraven

christophfam said:


> We always stay at RPR, but this trip HRH is going to be a better deal.  Which area of the hotel should I ask for if I want to have the shortest walk to the parks?  Do they have towers there like RPR?  Thanks!



_hrh has the least amount of rooms of the 3 hotels.

no towers at hrh.

they do have long corridors that break off into another corridor.

if you want a shorter walk inside the hotel, request a room near the elevators.
exit the elevator on 1st floor and walk outside to the pool area to hit the walking path to the parks.

or you can request a room that has the outside exit by the pool gate.
do ask to have your floor level on that exit._


----------



## longing4disney

Which email address can I send my room request to?  When I booked my HrH room 6 mths ago, there did not seem to be a place for comments ( or I could have missed it) I've booked a deluxe room and want to confirm that there is a sofa bed.  Do they provide bed rails for the sofa bed like Disney?


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

Ok, I have been rading HRH info all night and making lots of notes, but I am still unsure of how to get the room requests correct.

Pls let me know if this is correct-
first, call the general res number and put a request for room location.  We are CL, I just want to be close to lounge, ool view would be ok if poss
Next, a few days out, I call the hotel directly and ask for the room assigner(?) and again ck on my request?

I see some people called months ahead to see if certain types of room, even the deluxes on cl, were avail for their future trips?  Is this recommended?  I do not understand how some people gt a guarantee of a room, or put down for a specific room number.  

Can anyone help me understand?


----------



## DrewAlmighty

Sorry to bump an older thread... but wow it seems like everyone gets upgraded to a pool view!

We booked a standard view room for next week... 7 nights. 2 of us are traveling on our birthdays. Seems to be off season with the exception of HHN. Any easy way going about potentially being upgraded? 

I was just going to ask if our room had a nice view and take it from there. Haha.


----------

